# Stabilizing Tank



## Gary Max (May 6, 2013)

Here is a pic of my new stabilizing tank. I picked up several pointers from Jon Kennedy on building a dry system and how to make a gasket for the lid. Now all I need is to find some Killer Eye Burl.


----------



## Kevin (May 6, 2013)

That's some serious piping for a small vacuum chamber. Nice work though. If it works that's all that matters.


----------



## Gary Max (May 6, 2013)

The plexi is 1 1/2 thick------ the plumbing makes for a great handle plus it was a lot cheaper than brass. I have less than $60.00 invested in the whole thing.


----------



## Gary Max (May 8, 2013)

Question about Tanks-------------- I see a bunch for sell on fleabay-------- they are made from glass Pyrex Cookware and Resturant Stainless steel. How safe are these tanks?????????


----------



## Kevin (May 8, 2013)

I didn't want to muddy the waters here but Gary I started to type several times _"Just buy one from Jon and be done with it!"_ but I'll hold my tongue and not say that.  

I had a problem with one of his chambers but that doesn't mean they are all bad, and he's one of us and stands behind his products. He's made good on the chamber and I vouch for his honesty and his customer service. I have no problem buying another chamber rom him because I know he's getting to the bottom of it and will make the right decision as to how to proceed. 

I had a bad experience with another member recently on a wood purchase and I will never buy from him again, because he made ZERO effort to try to make me a satisfied customer. Pretty much all I got was _"sorry for your bad luck. Do you want these other ones we talked about earlier?"_ I took them to keep *MY* word. I emphasize customer service and when one of my customers is let down with something I sent I do anything within reason and sanity to make it good. Jon has the same philosophy and that's why I'm still his customer.


----------



## Gary Max (May 8, 2013)

Kevin I am very happy to hear you have all this money to spend but I don't.

Jon I had to rework the plumbing before I could use my lid.


----------



## Kevin (May 9, 2013)

Well unless your time is free and has no value I think I have spent way less. I have run 4 charges in 3 days that alone have paid for my contraption. How much money has yours made? Don't be penny wise and pound foolish. 
JMO


----------



## jetcn1 (May 11, 2013)

Kevin, you should maybe go back and tell people why you had problems with that chamber . It was what was put in the chamber other than resin and wood that caused the problem . ( operator error ) . Just my 2 cents . Troy


----------



## Kevin (May 11, 2013)

jetcn1 said:


> Kevin, you should maybe go back and tell people why you had problems with that chamber . It was what was put in the chamber other than resin and wood that caused the problem . ( operator error ) . Just my 2 cents . Troy



Actually we don't know for certain what caused the problem. Like you, we have our opinions, but not empirical data we can hang our hat on.


----------

